
Usability is utterly broken - aniijbod
http://www.iijiij.com/2013/10/25/usability-is-utterly-broken-016020
======
aniijbod
I'm able to put things right with the content, but unfortunately not much else
on the site

------
dredmorbius
Ironically: iijiij.com's stylesheet is utterly broken as well.

